# looking for a jig to router track



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I need a jig to fit either a router or dremel tool to clean up rail slots and depth of the slot on a track i bought and needs railed yet. here are pics of the track i need a jig or some ideas on how to get rail a even hight now it varies from .125 to .180 let me know what ya think thx


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet table and layout.

Not to sound like a wiseass, but why not call in Norm Abrams? You may want to give them an email. I can't imagine this hasn't come across his desk over the years....

http://http://www.newyankee.com/index.php


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi,

I've been building my routed track for over a year now, and the hardest part is getting the depth right; if you've got a trimmer (rather than a router) it's a little bit easier, but you'll still need to build a jig to go on the bottom. Have a look at my website http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/ and have a look at the one I built. It may give you some ideas.

Cheers

Richard


----------

